# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Can't reply to specific "Upper Level" threads!

## NBVC

I am wondering how is it I am not able to place any new comments on the this thread:  July Competition.  I see no reply boxes, no reply buttons, and the thread is not visibly locked!  What gives?  Are we screening who can/cannot contribute to forums or particular threads?

Is it just a select few that cannot reply in that thread.  I would like to know how it all works....

As our friend arlette states in that thread, the competition is supposedly open to everyone, yet I can't reply in any thread... nor start a new thread.

----------


## arlu1201

The subforum has been blocked to avoid any future posts.  It was done today itself thats how a few replies went thru. It has been blocked for everyone and even I am not able to reply to it.

----------

